# Toro Powerclear 180



## snowguy777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I have 2 regular snow accounts now and that's enough for me (I just am doing snow for some extra cash more focused on lawns) And my setup is pretty much junk I have a ******* scraper blade on my yard machines, my toro snow master is just too old and light duty, and I just don't want to bother with my snapper ( biggest POS ever) so I have thought of a Toro power clear 180, The 3 driveways I will be doing ( including mine) are not that big and I really do not want a 2 stage so I think this will do since I will be driving in 2 years so hopefully I will have a jeep or truck with a plow. Please tell me pros and cons on this snow blower. Thanks -Ryan


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to Plow Site Snowguy

Obviously you haven't read all the back posts. They have talked this to death already.
Do a search for Toro Powerclear 180. OR start reading all the back posts and I'm sure you will find your answers. Good Luck.


----------



## snowguy777 (Oct 9, 2009)

From what I have seen it seems it is a good snowblower so... *I WILL GET ONE TOMROW IF I CAN FIND ONE*


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

snowguy777;878631 said:


> From what I have seen it seems it is a good snowblower so... *I WILL GET ONE TOMROW IF I CAN FIND ONE*


Sounds like a plan to me. Like you say, it's got to be better than what you have now.


----------



## snowguy777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Kenyou;879144 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. Like you say, it's got to be better than what you have now.


exactly and within 2 years I will have a plow and truck so I will be able to use the plow on driveways and just use the blower for sidewalks which is great for me since it is not some big heavy 2 stage


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Before you drop down $359+ tax on a 180 you might want to consider a Toro 421 Quick shoot. They throw snow a tad further than the 210 and 221 which are the same basic size. The 180 shines mainly as a easy to pick up - lift off the side of truck bed blower and doesn't throw the snow as far as the bigger Toro singles. 

I'd quit residential snow in heart beat if my 421 and 221 Toro where not my main blowers. The jury is out on my new Honda 520 single and the new Power Clear 180 - just no real snowfall yet to compare to the Toro 421 + 221

...full reviews coming soon

snowguy777, 

I can only hope my own son is this interested in doing this when he turns your age. :salute:


----------



## snowguy777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well guys I got it now all I need is some *SNOW*:waving:


----------



## snowguy777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Exact Services;879410 said:


> Before you drop down $359+ tax on a 180 you might want to consider a Toro 421 Quick shoot. They throw snow a tad further than the 210 and 221 which are the same basic size. The 180 shines mainly as a easy to pick up - lift off the side of truck bed blower and doesn't throw the snow as far as the bigger Toro singles.
> 
> I'd quit residential snow in heart beat if my 421 and 221 Toro where not my main blowers. The jury is out on my new Honda 520 single and the new Power Clear 180 - just no real snowfall yet to compare to the Toro 421 + 221
> 
> ...


Unfourtantly most kids my age think what I do lawns / snow is a waste of time and that I will be homeless if I keep it up


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

snowguy777;879795 said:


> Unfourtantly most kids my age think what I do lawns / snow is a waste of time and that I will be homeless if I keep it up


Let them worry about themselves. There is greater income potential with a lawn biz etc. [if done correctly] than with many other paths. If you're not on Lawnsite already sign up and learn from the mistakes of others.

Work on quality and consistency - all the best.:salute:


----------



## snowguy777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Exact Services;880526 said:


> Let them worry about themselves. There is greater income potential with a lawn biz etc. [if done correctly] than with many other paths. If you're not on Lawnsite already sign up and learn from the mistakes of others.
> 
> Work on quality and consistency - all the best.:salute:


I am allerady on lawnsite (I am mowerdude777)


----------



## snowguy777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well here is an update we have only had 3 small storms this season but I have done quite a bit of snow with is and all I can say is it is a truly amazing snowblower I have never had such a good snowblower if you are looking for a compact snowblower GET THE TORO POWERCLEAR 180 it is worth the money and has paid itself off


----------

